# When to transfer tads to big container?



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

i just had 4 of 6 leucs tads break from their eggs today. i just set up 6 fruit fly container cups with ro water and a little java moss in each. when do i transfer the tads into their new containers? does the water w/moss need to sit for a few days? i just don't want the water to be too clean and not have any nutrients for them.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I would use some RO right to bring the minerals up to around 100-200 ppm. With the powder, around 1/8teaspoon per 2 gallons is about right.
I have raised tads without it though.
To answer you're Q, I usually wait until tads become fairly active, and stay upright most of the time (instead of laying on their side or upside down)
Usually around a 4 days to a week after hatching.


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

thanks. i've never heard of ro right. where can i buy that?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

A high end aquarium store, one that sells freshwater planted tank stuff should have it or it's counterpart.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

You can also use aged tap water instead of RO. That way the minerals are still there. If you have good tap water


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

i thought about that too, but i don't know how to tell if i have good tap water. in the tadpole care sheet it mentions some cities now use chloramine instead of chlorine which you can't get rid of from aging the water.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

There are a number of products made to remove chloramine from tap if its present. Joshsfrogs carries a product - and you can find others at most any pet store.


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

what if i add an oak leaf to each container, and let it sit for 4 or more days before moving the tads in? would i still need ro right?


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Adam, I've read your delima

How about bottled spring water...?

Cheap, has the electrolytes you want, no Chloramine....and if you only have a few set ups to deal with, bottle water should solve your problem.

Personally I use well water, and a almond leaf. 

S


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

thanks... i think i'll do that.

would what i said in my post above be ok though too? just in case production increases as my collection grows...


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

I use straight RO water, but I add java moss to it as well. I also add the tads right to the water as soon as they hatch. When i was starting this hobby many people were spreading around rumors that newly hatched tads would die if added to water right away.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Transferring tadpoles to their grow up setup after hatching usually presents no problems. You will want to wait until they are fairly active (3-5 days post hatching) before feeding to reduce the potential of the tads developing mouth fungus.

Sometimes it is more convenient to simply leave them in the petri dish or other container they hatched in until they are ready to transfer and feed as opposed to mentally juggling who hatched when - a matter of personal preference really.

Good luck.

Bill


----------



## NathalieB (Apr 23, 2007)

I keep my tads in a mix of RO-water and aged tap water. In the water for the tads I put some almond and banana leaves and (a little bit of) something to prevent fungus (ehsa 2000). I prepare about 15 litres of this water at the same time so the leaves are in there for a long time. 
I use little containers with a little bit of java moss, sometimes some duckweed, and a leave cut in pieces (almond or oak). The leaves are great for hiding and they eat them to. I always make sure there are some algae in the container for the tads to eat.
I transfer them from the Petri-dish to a bigger container immediately after hatching but I keep the water level down for the first couple of days. After a few days you can see them getting more active and then I raise the water-level.
I don’t feed them before they really start to eat (as said, to prevent mouth fungus). I only start to feed when I see shit in the containers. If they get hungry earlier they can eat the algae or leaves. With tinc tads it is not difficult to see when their intestines start to work, as they produce a lot of sh*t, I don’t know about leucomelas though. 
When I spray my frogs with liquid vitamins I spray some in the tad containers also.
I change the water about once a week but I suck the sh*t out with a syringe every 2 or 3 days.

Nathalie

p.s sorry about the “sh*t” I don’t know if this is acceptable but I honestly do not know any other English word for it :wink:


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

That's OK, most of us don't know any other word either. LOL

But you can call it poop!!

Very good information. Thanks.


----------

